# Upcoming Health Clinic in Carrollton TX



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

CRUD, I'm just seeing this and the deadline is today. I'm going to email the girl scheduling and see if I can get the girls in.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> CRUD, I'm just seeing this and the deadline is today. I'm going to email the girl scheduling and see if I can get the girls in.


I hope you can! otherwise you can bring one with you and go with me each time I take Toby in for a post-surgical follow up!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO. Stephanie was most accomodating and Penny and Maggie's forms and fees are in the mail! She did say anyone else who needs a CERF or cardiac check, she can make room, so let's keep this bumped up.


----------

